# LS J2030H won't move



## pwroblew (Oct 8, 2019)

LS J2030H won’t move.


I bought a used J2030H about a year ago with only 300 hours. I now have about 750 hours on it. I have been able to repair most of the usual issues but not this one. I was spreading loom on an area that needed to be raised. I was in reverse with the bucket flat on the ground flatting out a bucket I just dumped. I did have the front tires turned sharply to get around a tree as I was moving. About the normal downward pressure I have done for about 200 yards of loom in the last 4 months. As I was going backwards the tractor stopped moving, engine still running. I attempted to list the FEL (bucket) and nothing responded. I then attempted to go forward, tractor would not move forward or reverse. The steering power that is normally very response is also gone. The 3pt also will not move up or down. From my understanding this tractor has 2 hydraulic pumps (could be wrong) but the info I have read on it says the steering is a separate pump. I found some info online that said it could be the filter so I changed both filters. Still nothing. Does anyone have any information that would help troubleshoot this on a LS J2030H.


Phil


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Do you have any of the tractors service records PRIOR to your purchase of it? The reason I ask is 2 fold. During the first 50 to 100hrs of the tractor break-in period, engine oil needs to be changed at least once, twice is best. The hydraulic filter cleaned or replaced. 

Tractors with clogged hydraulic filters will stop the 3pt lift arms, prevent the tractor to move and the FEL not to function. 

So, the easy and quick low cost fix is research first how to under take the steps above. 

ALSO, do NOT use 15W40 oil in SCUT or CUT tractors unless the manufacture says so. Always go with their recommended oil type. As we get to winter, CUTs mostly use 5W30 southern areas or syn 0W20 in the harsh temps of the north.


----------



## pwroblew (Oct 8, 2019)

bmaverick said:


> Do you have any of the tractors service records PRIOR to your purchase of it? The reason I ask is 2 fold. During the first 50 to 100hrs of the tractor break-in period, engine oil needs to be changed at least once, twice is best. The hydraulic filter cleaned or replaced.
> 
> Tractors with clogged hydraulic filters will stop the 3pt lift arms, prevent the tractor to move and the FEL not to function.
> 
> ...


I do not have any records of service from the previous owner. I did replace all filters and fluids the first week I got the tractor. I also replaced both filters when this problem happened.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

COOL. That rules out all of the bigger unknowns. 

Does the machine have power steering? As you had mentioned a tight turn in reverse with the loader. Look at those lines. Any lines collapsed? 

If noting on the outside of the lines are showing, then the dirty work begins. Finding out if an internal seal jammed up in the hydraulic lines.


----------



## pwroblew (Oct 8, 2019)

bmaverick said:


> COOL. That rules out all of the bigger unknowns.
> 
> Does the machine have power steering? As you had mentioned a tight turn in reverse with the loader. Look at those lines. Any lines collapsed?
> 
> If noting on the outside of the lines are showing, then the dirty work begins. Finding out if an internal seal jammed up in the hydraulic lines.


I replaced the hydraulic pump yesterday and all is well. 
Phil


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

pwroblew said:


> I replaced the hydraulic pump yesterday and all is well.
> Phil


How hard/easy was the job? Was the pump pricey? Was it covered under warranty?


----------



## pwroblew (Oct 8, 2019)

bmaverick said:


> How hard/easy was the job? Was the pump pricey? Was it covered under warranty?


Not one of the easiest pumps to put on. But basically take off the output line (22 MM wrench) and then take out the 3 bolts from the input line. I did not remove the input line just took the bolts out. You have to take off the seat mount and the driver's side rear tire to get to the pump bolts. Take the 2 bolts off the pump as well as the 2 nuts. I then had to use a big screw driver to force the pump out. Getting the pump back on is the hardest part. Once I got the pump wiggled into place and the spline lined up I had to tap the back of the pump to move it into place the rest of the way. The pump was $350.00 from the dealer here in Austin. They shipped it to me within 5 days. The pump does not come with a new gasket so had to fabricate one. Took me most of the day but that was more because of caution. If I had to do it again I would expect about 3 hours and you could be moving again. I did not take the input line off from the reservoir only because I did not know what it would take to get it back in. No bolts that I could see. This would have made it much easier since it puts pressure against the bottom of the pump. Had to try and pull it away each time you move the pump so I did not mess up the o-ring on it. So everything is running from this one pump on a J2030H. I bought the tractor used so no warranty.
Phil


----------

